# Stand Up Paddle boards for rent and sale



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have a bunch of stand up paddle boards for rent and for sale. We have rigid boards and inflatables. Come in to the shop at 3600 Arapahoe in boulder to rent and/or buy. 

Http://whitewatertubing.com


----------

